# Poop accidents



## ZACHDAVE (Apr 28, 2010)

Daisy is just 1 year old. She is not 100% trained yet. She poops once in a while on our area rugs, but never on the tile or wood floors. When someone is home, we take her out every 2-3 hours and she is fine. But during the day (on school days) she is alone between 8:30 and 3 PM and we occasionally find poop. We used to be able to confine her in the kitchen, but she has figured out how to squeeze through the dog gate, so while I am trying to get a gate that she can't get through, I am leaving her free in the house. I don't have the heart to crate her for 7 hours 5 days a week.

I give her a treat every time she poops outside, and she seems to get it. How can we "cross the finish line" and get her 100% trained?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont think you should give her free access to the house , maybe just one room. i gate my dolce in the kitchen and he is fine , if i give him too much freedom he has accidents, goodluck

btw! welcome to spoiled maltese


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Crate or pen your dog when you are not watching.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

These pens might help contain the dog when you can not be present.
dog playpen, Pet Supplies, Baby. Great deals on eBay!


----------

